# Magic Kingdom optioned for film



## Space Monkey (Mar 7, 2005)

Just read on Terry Brooks' website:

*Universal Studios Options Magic Kingdom
*Universal Pictures has acquired the rights to Terry's book series _Magic Kingdom of Landover_ for Stephen Sommers to direct. Lowell Ganz and Babaloo Mandel have been hired to adapt the screenplay. Sommers also will produce the project along with partner Bob Ducsay through their Universal-based the Sommers Co. banner. David Alpert of Circle of Confusion also is producing. 


Terry is very excited about this project because of the quality names attached to it. He will be writing a sixth installment of the series to be published next year around the time when the movie is released. 

Sommers wrote and directed *The Mummy*, *The Mummy Returns*, and *Van Helsing* for Universal, so he is very experienced in directing CGI creations. Ganz and Mandel's writing credits include *Parenthood*, *City Slickers*, *Where the Heart Is*, *Multiplicity*, *Greedy*, *A League of Their Own*, *Splash*, as well as the upcoming *Fever Pitch* and *Robots*. They also are big in the rewrite world, having worked on *National Treasure* and *The Notebook*.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks for the news dude. I think that novel should lend itself easily to a film, especially when made by the director of The Mummy(s) and Van Helsing.


----------



## Space Monkey (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah I can't wait for this; and like you said - how far wrong could it go with a director like that?


----------



## Circus Cranium (Mar 8, 2005)

I think this is gonna be great. I always loved Magic Kingdom for sale, because of the way it crosses genres. You've got a big city lawyer crossing into another dimension to take over a run down kingdom. Nice.


----------



## Cenerue (Mar 16, 2005)

What a wonderful idea for a movie!  Can't wait to see it!  That would be just great, funny, oh man! Just gotta see this one!


----------



## rune (Mar 31, 2005)

I just recently got this book, dispite reading and enjoying other Brooks books.

I think it would be great to see this movie and do hope they make it well.  There are a few books i would like to see made into movies, but I think they need to be done well. 
The Mummy movies and Van Helsing are very enjoyable, so hopefully this movie is on the right track


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Mar 31, 2005)

I actually think the Early Shannara stuff would make a better movie but hey-ho 

p.s. I loved the Mummy but wasn't too keen on Van Helsing (too "George Lucas" CGI and not enough good script & characters)


----------



## picklematrix (Sep 16, 2018)

I wonder if this will ever happen? Be cool if it did, although I know hollywood can sometimes move at a monolithic pace only to churn out a rushed, subpar movie


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 23, 2018)

picklematrix said:


> I wonder if this will ever happen? Be cool if it did, although I know hollywood can sometimes move at a monolithic pace only to churn out a rushed, subpar movie



Sometimes I think that's all Hollywood knows how to do .


----------



## picklematrix (Sep 23, 2018)

The characters in this series are all fairly likeable and developed. I can imagine the wrong hands butchering them. 
Still worth a try though. I see Bryan Cranston as a good Questor Thews!


----------

